# Thinking of Buying a GTO



## BD89 (May 13, 2007)

Hey,

I'm buying a new car in September, and I've been shopping around a lot. I'm thinking of such cars a Miata, and a used BMW Z4 or Boxster as well. I'm especially drawn to the GTO though, since it has four seats and 400hp. I like its practicality. I really like the fact that it's unassuming as well, since I'll be parking this car in the city, and wouldn't want to have undue attention drawn to my car. I think the main thing that will push me is how good of a deal I can get on a GTO.

I called up one of the local dealers, and he said that the 3 2006s that he had on the lot had been there for over a year. But even though I inquired about the GTO, he didn't ask me for my number, or anything. Seems indicative of terrible dealer service. I wanted to ask - how do you guys find your dealers? Are they helpful? I guess every dealer would be different. But the goat isn't selling, yet Pontiac dealers don't seem to be too motivated to sell it.

I was wondering...if there are GTOs on the lots in September, and there most probably will be, then I'll be looking at a two year old car that's been sitting on the lots for around two years. I don't give a hoot that the cars been there for two years - I'm just mentioning that as a tool for me to get the price down. What price do you think these dealers will go down to in September? Also, do you guys know what kind of manufacturer payback GM is giving to the dealers who sell a GTO? I imagine it must be large. In general, anything else I should know about buying a new GTO?

Thanks a lot!:cheers


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

The majority of dealers have been known to have crap service, but there are some great dealers out there too that will do anything and everything to help. I'm still in search of that dealer here. It might not be so much that he wasn't motivated to sell the car, but when I did car sales a couple of years back(never again), I can recall a couple of instances when I talked to prospective customers on the phone that I flat out forgot to get a phone number and then I'd have no way to get back ahold of the customer to do something for them. I kicked myself every time I did that.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BD89 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> I called up one of the local dealers, and he said that the 3 2006s that he had on the lot had been there for over a year.


*
I find it hard to believe they have 3 on their lot for over a year. Carrying dead inventory that long is not common. 1 maybe, but 3? Trading them with other dealers or whatever to rid their inventory of these won't keep their cash on them tied up and would be more practical. I don't buy it. Being I don't believe that, I see red flags with the honesty of this dealer. If they have someone calling and inquiring on a GTO that has been sitting there that long, they'd be calling you back trying to move them. If it were me, I'd test them. I'd go and see what kind of deal they are willing to make. If they don't budge from sticker, or only come down a little this will tell you. 

They should be so sick of seeing them sitting there, they should be willing to give them away...

Every dealer is different. You will get guys on here busting on their dealers then you'll have guys praising theirs. You have to establish a rapport with one and not expect yours to be incompetent until they prove it. *


----------



## BD89 (May 13, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *
> I find it hard to believe they have 3 on their lot for over a year. Carrying dead inventory that long is not common. 1 maybe, but 3? Trading them with other dealers or whatever to rid their inventory of these won't keep their cash on them tied up and would be more practical. I don't buy it. Being I don't believe that, I see red flags with the honesty of this dealer. If they have someone calling and inquiring on a GTO that has been sitting there that long, they'd be calling you back trying to move them. If it were me, I'd test them. I'd go and see what kind of deal they are willing to make. If they don't budge from sticker, or only come down a little this will tell you.
> 
> They should be so sick of seeing them sitting there, they should be willing to give them away...
> ...


I understand what you're saying, but why would a dealer lie in that sense? They would be more likely to tell me the car has been sitting for 15 days than for a year. Maybe they reason that if the car has been sitting there for so long, I, the consumer, will jump to the dealership thinking I'll get a killer deal. The dealer is Englewood Auto Group Pontiac, I think that's the name.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*new car*

Go for the GTO,, get one while you can. you will be very happy


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I was quoted 31,500 wit 0%....from 33,500 sticker. Thats garbage for a 3 model year old car...they should be 26k, 28 out the door.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't think about it *DO IT!*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BD89 said:


> I understand what you're saying, but why would a dealer lie in that sense? They would be more likely to tell me the car has been sitting for 15 days than for a year. Maybe they reason that if the car has been sitting there for so long, I, the consumer, will jump to the dealership thinking I'll get a killer deal. The dealer is Englewood Auto Group Pontiac, I think that's the name.


*Some dealers come up with all sorts of distorted truths, falsehoods, and if they are not sure about questions they sometimes make stuff up. Some real doosey stories in this forum from members dealings with dealers who aren't very astute about this car.

IMO them telling you the cars are sitting in their lot you may be in a hurry to get one before they unload them? Still wanting to get top dollar for them even though they can't move them? Giving you the idea they aren't worried about them sitting there even though they are paying for inventory that they cannot move? There can be a host of reasons why. Car dealers are not the most trusted sales people in the world.

Like I said, test them on pricing. If they are not in a hurry to move them they will not come down much and this would tell me they haven't been sitting there over a year. If they have been sitting there for over a year, their great "killer deal" to you will indicate it. You have to play the game. How well you play it will determine what kinda of a deal you get.*


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I sent for some new quotes, with teh 0% finance, a good price would seal the deal for me.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

I knew when I saw the 'o6 GTO sitting on the dealers showroom floor it was love at first sight. It basicly sold itself.

We looked at all kinds of new cars, trucks and SUV's and nothing compared to this GTO. Well, actually if the peral white Volvo S80 (V8) hadn't sent my husband into a complete sticker shock, that would have been the only other car I would have loved as much as the GTO. 

My advice is to buy whatever makes YOU happy.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Someone on here says they bought an '05 for $25K. That's not bad. I got my '05 in Jan of '06 for $23,700, but that included some GM points. 

Personally, at this point I wouldn't pay over $24K for a new one, and they would also have to at least change the oil in it before I paid that. Depreciation on these cars is heavy; if you paid $30K for a new '06 when you drove it off the lot you would probably lose $8K-$10K immediately. 

Unfortunately, the more I read about these cars is starting to make me question whether to hold onto mine or not. Service was never what you would call knowledgeable at the dealers, and now that the car is dead, I don't see that getting better, only worse. 

I bought the 7 year bumper to bumper for mine through GM, but if they don't have capable techs, what good is it?


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

When I went to the dealer to get a trade quote on my 99 LS1 camaro I got quoted $4200 in perfect condition with new brakes, rotors, tires....It's the nature of these cars, they are overpowered, underoptioned, and bad on gas. They are made for 1 or 2 owners, and then meant to be modded or dumped. 
In 8 years my car depreciated 23,500 of the 27,700 I paid for it...and thats "excellent". 

As far as this whole "tech" business, they are the same everywhere. Good ones, bad ones, its a basic GM car with a very well known LS2 engine. These forums are really great, but as I've noticed by joining forums of each of the cars I'm interested in it can make things confusing as people post horror stories, success stories, opinions...Basically, go drive the 3 cars you like, and buy what makes you feel like paying for it!


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

If you're confined to this price range.. the GTO would be your best choice. You'd have to spend another $10k to get a better car IMO.

You should expect to pay about $4k-$6k below any sticker price. The GTO isn't selling and dealers are trying to be rid of them.

As far as unassuming goes... the GTO will be perfect. It looks like "any other" car out there, and most won't know what it is. It has a very generic look to most people and shouldn't be a thief magnet.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thats why I like it so much..people think its a Grand Am or something....less attention, and more unique.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

Right on. I dont have that problem in the GTO, it's a sleeper car.

My first sports car was an Imperial Blue 1995 Corvette. I got hassled all the time (and only because it was a 'corvette') by every mustang prick on the planet (the young turks with something to proove, no racisim intended) and the Illinois State Police, etc, even though I was a respectful driver and I have an impeccable driving record. It was an assh*le magnet.

Then every once in awhile, I had people driving on my tail (sometimes in front of me to block me) whenever I was on the tollroads, trying to scare me when there was open lanes all around me. Then there was the time I was at a McDonalds on my lunch break, and I beeped (not honked, leaning on the horn just a gentle beep) at someone who was about to hit a child in the parking lot. The man got so furious with my car that I had to leave because I was afraid he was going to literally hurt me over it. He was calling me names and screaming at me, revving his car at mine and repeatedly referencing my car as if thats what the car made me.

In the GTO, I don't have that problem whatsoever. Whew! I can actually drive my car and feel like a normal person and be proud of my car without any of those @^%$%&* creeping up on me.

Anyway, My husband paid $27,495.00 for my brand new 2006 GTO last month without a trade in. He also paid an additional $1800.00 gas guzzler tax on my automatic trans. and I remember a few weeks after he bought it that I had seen it's used "twin" in the newspaper for the same price. I think we got a good deal. Note: We also live in the boondocks and bought local. You might get a better deal in the city.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I live in an affluent area of the country and the I just got quoted 32,200!!! They won't budge...guy tells me thats invoice, really? is it? I got quoted 30,760 with 0% 50 miles away from here.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

You have to get tough, commissioner. You have to play hardball because they are just being too greedy. The first rule of buying is never accept what they tell you the "invoice" is on a new vehicle. The second rule is never pay the sticker price on a new vehicle. Remember that, in new car sales, everything is negotable.

When we were looking at Hummer's, you should have seen the song and dance they gave my husband. They had 23 H2's sitting out in the lot, you know damn well they have to sell those vehicles. They were very arrogant as though there were some huge demand for the Hummers on the market when we were the only people there that day to look at them, and my husband refused to be pushed around that easily.

It helps to do it in person, as though you intend to seriously buy it in the near future, as time is an advantage in your favor. They have to feel as though they might lose this opportunity if they should balk for too long over this car. We spent alot of time there test driving their hummers and going over the details of the H2.

Well, the GM even came out and showed him some obscure paperwork and gave him the hard sell routine. They even told him that they couldn't give him the military discount on the H2 and tried to screw him out of that, also. 

My husband stood his ground and told them what he would be willing to give them for their Hummer. He told them that he wanted the military discount too and just let them stew over it. Trust me the salesman will be calling you to get your business. 

In the end they gave him his price and his military discount, but we didn't buy the Hummer. He told them to stick it and he bought me this lovely GTO instead.

Anyway, you just tell them, "I have the cash right now to buy it. I'm debating on this GTO or my alternatives (mustang, camaro) but I'm willing to work with you on this deal. If not, I'm taking my business to your competitor."

So you tell him what _you_ expect to pay for the car and watch those salesmen backpeddle to sell you that car at (or near) that price. It's a game but if you want to keep your cash, you have to play it to your advantage.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

Bandit said:


> If you're confined to this price range.. the GTO would be your best choice. You'd have to spend another $10k to get a better car IMO.
> 
> You should expect to pay about $4k-$6k below any sticker price. The GTO isn't selling and dealers are trying to be rid of them.
> 
> As far as unassuming goes... the GTO will be perfect. It looks like "any other" car out there, and most won't know what it is. It has a very generic look to most people and shouldn't be a thief magnet.


:agree


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Commish....Some dealers want to make as many penneys on this car as they can. They are figuring these cars are no longer made which makes it an oddity, and may be using this as an angle to sell it and are waiting until a person bites on their reasoning.

Don't feel bad. I ordered mine. I thought I was getting a great deal when I negotiated them down to 31.200. I felt I did well. Add the SAP for 2500 more I really felt I got a deal... Had I known the prices of these would fall like they did (at some dealerships) I would have waited. Ordering one cost me more. Hind site is grandee. 

Depending how bad you want one, and how far you are willing to travel, better deals are out there, as you are aware. Good luck.*


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

They have 4 left in Thousand Oaks, CA at the Pontiac dealer and they are listed at between 33k and 35k and that is non neg prices.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

I don't want to make you feel bad, not at all. I only want to help get you a good deal on your car. I would just tell you that (to me) the difference in price from what we paid in the midwest for my new GTO vs. what they are asking from you in California is a lot of money. We arent rich people by any means. We are just smart with our money, and my husband is really good at wheeling and dealing with these shysters.

I looked at Yahoo Auto's online. They have 177 new and used GTO's listed. I found a brand new 2006 Torrid Red GTO automatic with 6 miles on it for 28,995.00 (asking price) in Shaumburg, Illinois. It is still under the manufacturer's warranty. Peep this...

http://autos.yahoo.com/usedcars/det...yaSZ2dHlwZT1hdXRvcyZtaz1Qb250aWFjJm1vPUdUTw--

Just do your homework, and then make yourself the best deal you can find on a new GTO. You might even do better where you live on a used GTO, but I would make sure the car has been inspected by a mechanic first before you ever buy a pre owned GTO. If you choose an automatic, new or used, there is going to be a gas guzzler tax on it too which is not included in the price of the car, so getting the best deal would be in your best interest.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

*Gto*

Some people just don't like the looks of the car. I think the car is great. A few SO CALLED car buffs say it does not look like a true muscle car. The Muscle cars of the 60s and early 70s were just plain looking cars STUFFED with a big motor making big HP. The 1st GTO was nothing more then a Pontiac Tempest with a killer motor and a few minor styling changes . The 1st SS chevelle / malibu was a plain bodied car with another big motor and big HP. The NEW GTO follows right in their foot steps


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

*new car*

I purchased mine because it is a great car. lots of hp for the money and I have only seen a few arty:


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> Some people just don't like the looks of the car. I think the car is great. A few SO CALLED car buffs say it does not look like a true muscle car. The Muscle cars of the 60s and early 70s were just plain looking cars STUFFED with a big motor making big HP. The 1st GTO was nothing more then a Pontiac Tempest with a killer motor and a few minor styling changes . The 1st SS chevelle / malibu was a plain bodied car with another big motor and big HP. The NEW GTO follows right in their foot steps


I've always said that and people look at me like I was nuts.


----------

